#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)

## OMID1351

Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)
By Michael T. Klein, Gang Hou, Ralph Bertolacini, Linda J. Broadbelt, Ankush Kumar


Publisher: CRC 
Number Of Pages: 264 
Publication Date: 2005-09-28 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 082475851X 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824758516 
Binding: Hardcover 




Product Description: 

In the past two decades, new modeling efforts have gradually incorporated more molecular and structural detail in response to environmental and technical interests. Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions introduces a systematic molecule-based modeling approach with a system of chemical engineering software tools that can automate the entire model building, solution, and optimization process. Part I shows how chemical engineering principles provide a rigorous framework for the building, solution, and optimization of detailed kinetic models for delivery to process chemists and engineers. Part II presents illustrative examples that apply this approach to the development of kinetic models for complex process chemistries, such as heavy naphtha reforming and gas oil hydroprocessing. Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions develops the key tools and best possible approaches that process chemists and engineers can use to focus on the process chemistry and reaction kinetics for performing work that is repetitive or prone to human-error accurately and quickly.




Summary: Very Interesting
Rating: 5

This book show a very interesting methodology for modeling complex feedstok, from tecnical ponit of view could be very usefull to solve some engeneering problems
[hide]http://rapidshare.com/files/130767816/mmasdgQDSAAD.RAR.html[/hide] :Smile: See More: Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)

----------


## zefilo

thanks

----------


## Nasiruddin

Thank you

----------


## petlyuk

thank you

----------


## RAJUCHO

Thanks

----------


## Akhtar77

Thanks

----------


## armin35

Thanks

----------


## Bouguerra

thank you

----------


## MarkQ

thank you

----------


## backspace

Thank you

----------


## backspace

hello and thank you

----------


## maxim

thanx

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

thankssssssssss

See More: Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)

----------


## rachid07

thank you

----------


## Pushker Srivastava

Thanks a lot sir..!!

----------


## Ibrahim

thank you

----------


## joseaguilar

Thank You

----------


## krishna_ks76

thanx

----------


## nay_den

thanks

----------


## dsp151

> Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)
> By Michael T. Klein, Gang Hou, Ralph Bertolacini, Linda J. Broadbelt, Ankush Kumar
> 
> 
> Publisher: CRC 
> Number Of Pages: 264 
> Publication Date: 2005-09-28 
> ISBN-10 / ASIN: 082475851X 
> ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824758516 
> ...



Hi Dear Friend.
Can You Send Your Link for me?

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## gujamu

thank you

----------


## upcupc

how to get it

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## shitalbio

thank you

See More: Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)

----------


## wertme

> Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)
> By Michael T. Klein, Gang Hou, Ralph Bertolacini, Linda J. Broadbelt, Ankush Kumar
> 
> 
> Publisher: CRC 
> Number Of Pages: 264 
> Publication Date: 2005-09-28 
> ISBN-10 / ASIN: 082475851X 
> ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824758516 
> ...



thank you

----------


## dresden

thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

tHANKS

----------


## SimEnz

thank you

----------


## withkishore

thanks

----------


## zyck

woww!!!

----------


## bard380

thanks a lot

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

----------


## shriashwin

thank you

----------


## rikinpatel6

Thank you

----------


## subramanian.R

thank u man

----------


## petlyuk

thanks

See More: Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)

----------


## petlyuk

thanks

----------


## geolee

thank you

----------


## myowntribe

Thank you

----------


## tomas1964

Thanks Nice post

----------


## jaswantverma

Thanks

----------


## chronowerx

thankyou

----------


## reservoirengineer

....

----------


## netsoloist

thank you for sharing!

----------


## Polymer

Thank you

----------


## ndasone

thanks

----------


## rolowe

thanks

----------


## poliloco

please re upload, link is dead

See More: Molecular Modeling in Heavy Hydrocarbon Conversions (Chemical Industries)

----------

